# Motorcycle Headlight Mythbuster - T or F?



## rickypanecatyl (Nov 26, 2010)

In looking to upgrade my motorcycle headlight I came across this company trail tech that makes generic, mostly off road lights for motorcycles.



http://trailtech.net/light_comparison.html





That link is kind of cool how it lets you compare a bunch of different lights to each other. Their own lights look 10X better than the competition but it's their web site. What do you guys who are skilled at taking pictures think? Without blatantly lying is there something they are doing to make their own shots look so much better?


----------

